# Magneto vs. Super Buu



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 7, 2009)

Super Buu when he absorved gotenks and picolo, PIS and CIS off


----------



## Sazabi24 (Nov 7, 2009)

Magento teleports buu into a black hole


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 7, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Magento teleports buu into a black hole



WTF? he cant do that, and a black hole cant kill him


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Nov 7, 2009)

And a DB character has shown to be able to survive in a black hole since when, again?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't believe Magneto can teleport others, but I severely doubt that any Buu could tank a black hole.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Nov 7, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I don't believe Magneto can teleport others, but I severely doubt that any Buu could tank a black hole.



Can't he make wormholes? I remember that he teleported scarlet witch.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 7, 2009)

Which Magneto are we using? Magneto at his prime should able to hold off his attacks with his shields, but I'm not sure if he can remove the body's iron molecules inside of him since I recall Buu being a magical being.


----------



## ∅ (Nov 7, 2009)

Super Buu wins, spite thread.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 7, 2009)

He can make wormholes, yup. I don't know about his level of accuracy, though. 

Can he manipulate Buu's ki blasts? 

Magneto's shields held off a blast from Galactus, albeit nowhere near a full-fledged one, and attacks from Heralds, so I think he could take a few attacks from Buu, but the question is what else Mags could actually do to him.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Nov 7, 2009)

Magneto can make wormholes that teleport single people.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 7, 2009)

Can't Magneto manipulate at a molecular level? He could use that to his advantage.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 7, 2009)

The attack that he block from Galactus was stated to destroy the Earth IIRC? I do think his shields can hold off his attacks but I'm not sure what Mags could actually do to him? Buu should able to his Absorption on him unless Mags pulls off a Vegito trick on him. Can go either way if we are using him at his prime, but I think Buu should able to win this one.



> I don't believe Magneto can teleport others



I don't recall him doing that neither.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Nov 7, 2009)

Magneto teleported Scarlet witch with a wormhole during the House of M


----------



## Genyosai (Nov 7, 2009)

Is that a consistent power for him or was that just a specific situation?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes Magneto has BFr'ed people and even Shiar ships...(and given those have shields that can withstand suns..you know exactly where he ported them..into black holes)c

Erics also opened wormholes into peoples bodies..once or twice

and as far as his molecular control..Some one converted his body into energy once... his response was to kill the guy and turn his body back into a hard form

then he did the trick to himself..again..while allowing some ones soul to talk to their friends



i could potentially find those scans of energy physical conversion if yall want

and then it goes to energy control, Erics  not only shown that he can fuck with pretty much any kind of energy he's fucked with thors magic..and even chi once or twice


Erics sheilds are powerful enough to prevent teleportation inside them it usually means death 

there really is nothing buu can do to this guy and he can do pretty much what ever he wants to buu


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah but he is so inconsistent.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 7, 2009)

If he has repeated showings of accurate wormhole teleportation, he can take this.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 7, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I don't believe Magneto can teleport others, but I severely doubt that any Buu could tank a black hole.



Correct. He wouldn't come close to tanking anything of the sort.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 7, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Yeah but he is so inconsistent.



he's always been portrayed as massively powerful

chris cliarmont the biggest jean grey/phoenix wanking troll of a writer that ever existed...had magneto beat the ever loving crap out of phoenix like twice

the lost a third match because he was holding up the moon and Asteroid M or some crazy shit

then  eric i think outright killed her i one comic..or it might of been xorn i'm not sure about that

edited: he's also shown the ability to transmutate energy and even control a person threw it

so i don't see whats stopping him from just convertying buu's power into something utterly harmless or just  taking him over and having him bfr himself into a star or something

He's nearly killed the hulk with these techniques and turned him into a  meat puppet Chiyo on Sakura style 

i mean really buu seems fucked


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 7, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Which Magneto are we using? Magneto at his prime should able to hold off his attacks with his shields, but I'm not sure if he can remove the body's iron molecules inside of him since I recall Buu being a magical being.



Magneto can affect non-magnetic substances via diamagnetism. Lack of iron in Buu's body is not an obstacle, here.


----------



## Fang (Nov 7, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Magneto teleported Scarlet witch with a wormhole during the House of M



House of M is quite out-dated. And I'm not sure why people are arguing that he can use magnetism on Buu, the thing is nothing like a human and is complete magical entity.

And yeah I don't remember him porting others either in AoA or current X-Men.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 7, 2009)

TWF said:


> House of M is quite out-dated. And I'm not sure why people are arguing that he can use magnetism on Buu, the thing is nothing like a human and is complete magical entity.
> 
> And yeah I don't remember him porting others either in AoA or current X-Men.



err AoA is older then house of M by like a decade i think..and in that it shows just how vast his powers are in what he does..apoc

and as far as not BFR'ing people the molecular rearranging converting to energy feats are from as recent..as the past couple years

plus magnetos..isn;t he currently depowered? or a corps?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 7, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> err AoA is older then house of M by like a decade i think..and in that it shows just how vast his powers are in what he does..apoc
> 
> and as far as not BFR'ing people the molecular rearranging converting to energy feats are from as recent..as the past couple years
> 
> plus magnetos..isn;t he currently depowered? or a corps?



The High Evolutionary recently repowered him again, He showed in the latest X-Men issue and started doing whatever everybody else was doing: sucking up to Scott.


----------



## Fang (Nov 7, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> err AoA is older then house of M by like a decade i think..and in that it shows just how vast his powers are in what he does..apoc
> 
> and as far as not BFR'ing people the molecular rearranging converting to energy feats are from as recent..as the past couple years
> 
> plus magnetos..isn;t he currently depowered? or a corps?



AoA is a mini-series in Uncanny X-Men, House of M was some random sort of alternate universe crap.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 7, 2009)

TWF said:


> AoA is a mini-series in Uncanny X-Men, House of M was some random sort of alternate universe crap.



Er he might have meant the AoA (Age of Apocalypse) that happened last decade, where Legion whent back in time and accidently killed Xavier, causing Apocalypse to take over the world due to his absence.

Truthfully I didn't know either that there was new one,

And House of M was caused by Scarlet Witch's reality warping, because of this is the reason Hawkeye is alive again and there are barely any mutants left.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 7, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> The High Evolutionary recently repowered him again, He showed in the latest X-Men issue and started doing whatever everybody else was doing: sucking up to Scott.



why the hell is he doing that?

for christ sakes drop the moon on scotts sorry ass so we don't have to deal with him..any more yeesh



TWF said:


> AoA is a mini-series in Uncanny X-Men, House of M was some random sort of alternate universe crap.



I maybe a new posters (reltively any ways) give me some credit...i know what house of M is..I'm not a fool

its also very recent...i wouldn't call anything older then fifteen years out dated and even then the x men have been consistent except for wolverine..

out dated for X characters given their long ass history..would be operation Galactic storm or there abouts from 92 or 3...and even then..the feats are consistent with what they normally do



Emperor Joker said:


> Er he might have meant the AoA (Age of Apocalypse) that happened last decade, where Legion whent back in time and accidently killed Xavier, causing Apocalypse to take over the world due to his absence.



that's what i was referring..too and what Eric did to apoc there tells me he can overide buu molecular control if he can do it to Celestial tech+ poccy's own awareness 


Emperor Joker said:


> Truthfully I didn't know either that there was new one,



every now and again they pop back into that time line...

but i didn't know they did it recently..


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 8, 2009)

buu cant tank a black hole but he could escape it, besides he opens holes through dimension with his screaming


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 8, 2009)

Buu can't tank a Black hole is correct, escaping it is wrong unless you think Buu is faster than light. Buu dies.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 8, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> buu cant tank a black hole but he could escape it, besides he opens holes through dimension with his screaming



Buu would have to be faster than light to escape a black hole, which by the way he's fucking not. So no he can'e escape from it either.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 8, 2009)

magneto cant control any metal in buus body because he hasnt any and because of his regenerative factor
magnetos bolts of electricity can be dodge and that couldnt kill buu too
i think that magnetos shield cant defend him from buus candy beam and buus absorbtion
buus energy beams can be powerful enough to traspass that shield
also buus dimension scream can damage magneto regardless if he has his shield or not


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 8, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> magneto cant control any metal in buus body because he hasnt any and because of his regenerative factor
> magnetos bolts of electricity can be dodge and that couldnt kill buu too
> i think that magnetos shield cant defend him from buus candy beam and buus absorbtion
> buus energy beams can be powerful enough to traspass that shield
> also buus dimension scream can damage magneto regardless if he has his shield or not



Magneto's shields have tanked hits from Phoenix and a weakened Galactus before, Super Buu Kii attacks aren't getting past it.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 8, 2009)

candy beam could, and i think theres anything magnto can do to stop buu from absorbing him


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 8, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> magneto cant control any metal in buus body because he hasnt any and because of his regenerative factor



Magneto screws with Buu's molecules so unless you want to argue Buu has none, Buu dies. Buu is'nt going to regen from a blackhole either.



> magnetos bolts of electricity can be dodge and that *couldnt kill buu too*



Considering how hot lightning can be I doubt it.
i think that magnetos shield cant defend him from buus candy beam and buus absorbtion



> buus energy beams can be powerful enough to traspass that shield
> also buus dimension scream can damage magneto regardless if he has his shield or not



Does nothing, Magneto's shields have held out from far more powerful beings than Buu.

You need to reread through this thread, everything has been covered.



> candy beam could, and i think theres anything magnto can do to stop buu from absorbing him



Magneto has lightspeed reactions, reacted to and manipulated photons. He'll kill Buu before Buu does anything. Buu can't absorb Magneto when Magneto has predicted and stopped people who can teleport.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 8, 2009)

> Magneto can affect non-magnetic substances via diamagnetism. Lack of iron in Buu's body is not an obstacle, here.



Crap I forgot about that. Well black holes where never shown in the DBZ series, we have no idea how the characters in the series would react to one if they went against one. Depends on the Black hole, if it's a real one then I doubt they can escape unless Buu screams his way before he gets crush by the gravitational force. Other wise I'm going to say no.

Seeing that you don't have to kill your foe to win, then maybe Buu can turn him into candy. I don't recall Magneto able to be resistant to transmutation before (I might be wrong though)?


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 8, 2009)

Sigh.

Magneto has total control over the entire electromagnetic spectrum... which covers a lot more than just magnetism itself. FYI, gravity is an electromagnetic phenomenon as well, which means Mags can do whatever the hell he wants with gravity as well.

His daughter Polaris managed that herself when she booted the living island of Krakoa into space, waaaaaay back in the day, and Polaris is massively underpowered compared to Magneto. Both of them have been consistently shown to be retardedly powerful.

To give you an idea, the Avengers' answer to an out of control Mags a while back was to send in the frigging Sentry - minus anything that Mags's powers could control at all. And even then, the crisis was solved by TALKING to him, which was good because Sentry wasn't sure he could defeat him.

Keep in mind Sentry is basically Pre-Crisis Superman when it comes to brokenness... that should put things in perspective.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 8, 2009)

i dont think magneto could survive a solar system being destroyed


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 8, 2009)

Buu is not a solar system buster.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 8, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> i dont think magneto could survive a solar system being destroyed



What are you talking about Buu's never shown he could do that.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 8, 2009)

Nothing proves that Buu is a solar system buster unless you take the statment from Cell serious.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 8, 2009)

also theres something very interesting about DBZ chars, they are so overpowered that:
1. The characters are vey weak in comparision or
2. The characters are very powerful in compoarision


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 8, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> also theres something very interesting about DBZ chars, they are so overpowered that:
> 1. The characters are vey weak in comparision or
> 2. The characters are very powerful in compoarision



What are you jabbering about? what does that have to do with this fight?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 8, 2009)

i think he could, how could not a planet buster destroy a solar system


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 8, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> What are you jabbering about? what does that have to do with this fight?



somethin that came to my mind in this fight


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 8, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> i think he could, how could not a planet buster destroy a solar system



Because to qualify as a Solar System buster, eh has to destroy the entire fucking system in one attack. Buu could be a multiple planet buster by blowing up every planet in the system with seperate attacks, but that's not busting the Solar System. 

Also for you to destroy the Solar system you'd have to find away to kill the sun as well.


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 8, 2009)

It should be noted that Mags has been shown as able to survive in space. His shields can hold air in, and he can use his powers to recycle the air he breathes himself.

Granted he can't keep it up forever, but it should be mentioned.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 8, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> i think he could, how could not a planet buster destroy a solar system



Because that's not what Solar System busting mean, it has to be in one move. Magneto can still kill Buu in horrible ways. Buu dies so quick it;s not funny and yes Magneto is one of those characters who'd rape DBZ characters.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 8, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> It should be noted that Mags has been shown as able to survive in space. His shields can hold air in, and he can use his powers to recycle the air he breathes himself.
> 
> Granted he can't keep it up forever, but it should be mentioned.



then whats stopping buu from just destroying the planet and escape?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 8, 2009)

If Buu escapes, he looses by Battle Field Removal and Magneto would'nt allow Buu to do anything.


----------



## Norrin04 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Magneto has total control over the entire electromagnetic spectrum... which covers a lot more than just magnetism itself. FYI, gravity is an electromagnetic phenomenon as well, which means Mags can do whatever the hell he wants with gravity as well.
> 
> ...



 your joking right.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 8, 2009)

why hasnt magneto killed the X-men yet? its too many time(almost 60 years) of character publication to just say is CIS/PIS


----------



## Sazabi24 (Nov 8, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> why hasnt magneto killed tha X-men yet? its too many time(almost 60 years) of character publication to just say is CIS/PIS



PIS 10char


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 8, 2009)

There are X-men who could solo DBZ characters, your point is what? Magneto is either Depowered or victim to CIS/PIS. Comics have had many different writers and Magneto is no exception. Stop complaining about DB/DBZ characters loosing.


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 8, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> then whats stopping buu from just destroying the planet and escape?



And that counts as winning how? That's running away like a little bitch, and if anything, proves Buu KNOWS he can't win in a straight fight.


----------



## Ulti (Nov 8, 2009)

This thread is Magneto vs Goku 2.0


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 8, 2009)

Norrin04 said:


> your joking right.



Nope, I'm not. Sentry's powers are best defined as 'whatever needs to be done at the moment'. Among other things, he has planetary mindwipe capabilities, a calming aura that can defuse the Hulk's rage, can slug it out with said Hulk evenly at his most pissed, can go in space unimpeded without need to breathe whatsoever, and his 'dark side' can *destroy the universe* should it ever break free.

Seriously, Marvel...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 8, 2009)

Lol DBZ wanking. DBZ is not the most powerful fiction nor are their characters the most powerful characters ever. There are MANY characters who could beat any DBZ character, Magneto is one of them. Buu has nothing that will even challenge Magneto.


----------



## Norrin04 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> Nope, I'm not. Sentry's powers are best defined as 'whatever needs to be done at the moment'. Among other things, he has planetary mindwipe capabilities, a calming aura that can defuse the Hulk's rage, can slug it out with said Hulk evenly at his most pissed, can go in space unimpeded without need to breathe whatsoever, and his 'dark side' can *destroy the universe* should it ever break free.
> 
> Seriously, Marvel...



Yeah destroy the universe  sure,yeah that's like Sentry stalemating Galactus or his million exploding suns bs.And the rest of that stuff really isn't that impressive either.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 8, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> why hasnt magneto killed the X-men yet? its too many time(almost 60 years) of character publication to just say is CIS/PIS



Ranges from having turned good, being dead, depowered or massive CIS/PIS.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 8, 2009)

if sentry really has the power of 10000000 exploding suns i can say that every attack made by DB chars are of that power


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 8, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> if sentry really has the power of 10000000 exploding suns i can say that every attack made by DB chars are of that power



There's really nothing backing up the exploding suns comment, so that's a moot point, however he did apparently stalemate Galactus offscreen.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 8, 2009)

but we dont know if that was a fully fed galactus or a hungry galactus


----------



## Norrin04 (Nov 8, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> There's really nothing backing up the exploding suns comment, so that's a moot point, however he did apparently stalemate Galactus offscreen.



Meh one comment from Spider-Man really doesn't mean anything.Really hasn't show anything to say he could stalemate a near death Galactus.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 8, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> but we dont know if that was a fully fed galactus or a hungry galactus



Still it's not like Galactus is a pushover considering a weakned Galactus managed to destroy several solar systems in Annilation.

But yeah as Norrin said it was falliable statement made by Spider-man


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 8, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> magneto cant control any metal in buus body because he hasnt any and because of his regenerative factor[



its a good thing magneto can fuck with buus energy then..isn/t it?

or tesseract his ass 




veget0010 said:


> magnetos bolts of electricity can be dodge and that couldnt kill buu too



if eric can mangle..an omega mutant backed up by the phoenix force..in three consecutive fights...he can can fry buus synapsis just fine 

eric does much more then..lighting 



veget0010 said:


> i think that magnetos shield cant defend him from buus candy beam and buus absorbtion



candy beam is energy..it magnetos bitch

and buu can;t slug threw his sheilds...people die before they get threw it 




veget0010 said:


> buus energy beams can be powerful enough to traspass that shield



their not even powerful enough to make him..raise them to full power

much less put a strain on his sheilds 



veget0010 said:


> also buus dimension scream can damage magneto regardless if he has his shield or not



nope Canonically its impossible to teleport threw his shields

you end up..on the floor drueling..if you have a healing factor

or near death if you don;t



veget0010 said:


> buu cant tank a black hole but he could escape it, besides he opens holes through dimension with his screaming



buu's not escaping a  black hole period..he's dying



Hellspawn28 said:


> Seeing that you don't have to kill your foe to win, then maybe Buu can turn him into candy. I don't recall Magneto able to be resistant to transmutation before (I might be wrong though)?



dude c'mon i know you read my posts..i already listed feats where magneto..has no sold people jerking with his body and over rode some one elses own molecular control

Erics been able to kill people while being converted into energy then restructured himself

some one tried to discorporate him once and he stopped it

erics got a myriad of feats backing up his control over himself

not that guys like galactus couldn;lt turn him into a hunk of shit

its just buu wont



veget0010 said:


> i dont think magneto could survive a solar system being destroyed



he's withstood Classic Shiar imperial navy vessels firing all out on him (before joss whedon rectonned their power tech..that cunt)

they could basically cause stars to explode with the weaponry from their fighters...

Eric pwned entire fleets of them

and any ways its irrelevant since buu can't star bust


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 8, 2009)

> nope Cannonically its impossible to teleport threw his sheilds



Awful english aside, what does stopping teleportation have to do with stopping Buu's scream?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2009)

Ultimecia said:


> This thread is Magneto vs Goku 2.0



Except not nearly as entertaining, but it is just as stupid.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 8, 2009)

Ultimecia said:


> This thread is Magneto vs Goku 2.0



Just without Moses and King Boo


----------



## Ulti (Nov 8, 2009)

We could post this on MVC?


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 8, 2009)

veget0010 said:


> buu cant tank a black hole but he could escape it, besides he opens holes through dimension with his screaming



I can't neg you enough for your comments in this thread. Ugh.

If Buu is caught in a black hole, he is not going to escape it. The gravity would crush him before he could ever react.



veget0010 said:


> magneto cant control any metal in buus body because he hasnt any and because of his regenerative factor
> magnetos bolts of electricity can be dodge and that couldnt kill buu too
> i think that magnetos shield cant defend him from buus candy beam and buus absorbtion
> buus energy beams can be powerful enough to traspass that shield
> also buus dimension scream can damage magneto regardless if he has his shield or not



Magneto can control far more than metal, for one thing, and his shields would easily defend him from the candy beam. Furthermore, it is likely that Buu could break Magneto's shield, but the amount of time it would require him to charge enough energy to do so would allow Magneto to stop him.



veget0010 said:


> i dont think magneto could survive a solar system being destroyed



No one in DBZ can bust a solar system.



veget0010 said:


> i think he could, how could not a planet buster destroy a solar system



Read this again, because it makes no sense at all.

Your logic is reversed. A mere planet buster can not destroy a solar system.


veget0010 said:


> why hasnt magneto killed the X-men yet? its too many time(almost 60 years) of character publication to just say is CIS/PIS



Yes, it is due to PIS/CIS. Otherwise, the X-Men would be dead and the writers would have nothing to work with. This is common sense and common knowledge.



Ultimecia said:


> This thread is Magneto vs Goku 2.0



But thankfully without Moses.

-----

Okay, Ki is life energy in Dragon Ball. The Phoenix is basically Life Energy incarnate. Guess what Magneto once did to her?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 8, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Awful english aside, what does stopping teleportation have to do with stopping Buu's scream?



mean..

honestly not allot..but phasing type stuff has never dented his shields...

and thor a dude who can rip dimensions apart to go places can't affect magz barriers

also the sentry topic: his durability feats pre WWH are insane containing a cosmic cube in his bare hands no selling herald attacks...and the myriad of other crazy shit

his speed sucks though but I'd honestly put him and Gladiator above current superman..in the same tier as supreme and majestic really

edit-ey, narc thanks for posting that scan..he's kicked her arse two or three more times though if you want..i can try and find 'em..or is the fight decided?


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 8, 2009)

That scan pretty much won it for Mags.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ultimecia said:


> We could post this on MVC?



I think all of the DBZ fanboys would be like "Lol he got tag my Wolverine, he is fucking slow compare to Buu and he becomes Candy afterwards". If I did this on MFG then Tyrant would close it in the first three seconds after it was made, and give me a warning for making a one sided thread.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 8, 2009)

kinda telling when the guy they call to kick omega level mutants ass

is usually magneto 

"biig biiig power unnliiiimited potential"

"eight decades of experience bitch"

does any one have the scan of Magneto doing a colony drop variant with the moon? (thor strange and some others stopped t but still was bad ass iirc)


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 8, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I think all of the DBZ fanboys would be like "Lol he got tag my Wolverine, he is fucking slow compare to Buu and he becomes Candy afterwards". If I did this on MFG then Tyrant would close it in the first three seconds after it was made, and give me a warning for making a one sided thread.



Which would be the worst reasoning anyone could possibly use. Wolverine has one of the strongest jobbing auras in comics, and him ever tagging Magneto is definite PIS as it should never happen considering the metal on his bones.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 8, 2009)

Magneto can possibly "one shot" Buu by teleporting him.
But Buu can also one-shot via candying him or just an attack possibly.

And Buu is faster.


----------



## chulance (Nov 8, 2009)

Buu cannot use Henka Beam on Magneto it would be pointless. Magneto is Hypersonic + Light speed reactions? So he'd dodge all Buu's attacks with ease.

He'll use a wormhole to one shot Buu, and like I mentioned earlier Magneto is faster.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 8, 2009)

Magneto does have some great reaction speed like he was able to doge attacks from attacks from Quicksilver from AoA (I think it was AoA). And Quicksilver has shown able to travel across the earth multiple times less then 90 seconds in the most recent X-Men comic from what I have been told.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 8, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Magneto does have some great reaction speed like he was able to doge attacks from attacks from Quicksilver from AoA (I think it was AoA). And Quicksilver has shown able to travel across the earth multiple times less then 90 seconds in the most recent X-Men comic from what I have been told.



more over the guys manipulated photons..he mentions allot of times that he can see light patterns move and what not

I'm not saying the guys tagging the flash...or god forbid the runner

but reacting to low ftlers is entirely within his capability


----------



## Knight (Nov 8, 2009)

MVC suffered enough Trolling don't you think?


----------



## Norrin04 (Nov 8, 2009)

Meh I doubt that mess of a forum would notice.Trolls make up like 50% of it member's with 49% being Fanboys and 1% actually being intelligent debaters like Darth Nihilus,Yujiro Hanma, a few others from here.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 8, 2009)

Reznor said:


> Magneto can possibly "one shot" Buu by teleporting him.
> But Buu can also one-shot via candying him or just an attack possibly.
> 
> And Buu is faster.



Learn to read.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 8, 2009)

How the hell is this at 5 pages? I always thought magneto was above pretty much any single DBZ character, if only due to his shields being so boss that nothing they have can hurt him.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 8, 2009)

dejen de postear, magneto ya gano, por el amor de Dios


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 8, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> How the hell is this at 5 pages? I always thought magneto was above pretty much any single DBZ character, if only due to his shields being so boss that nothing they have can hurt him.



The DBZ characters could probably break his shields. It's just that the in the amount of time it takes them to gather enough energy to do it, he would attack them, especially considering that he can drain life energy (ki) right out of his opponents (as shown in the scan I posted).


----------



## chulance (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes Magneto wins?

If everyone agree's Magneto wins why do we keep posting in the topic about all the ways Magneto owns Buu?


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 8, 2009)

chulance, shut up.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 8, 2009)

> I always thought magneto was above pretty much any single DBZ character, if only due to his shields being so boss that nothing they have can hurt him.



Well on a one on one fight should beat pretty much a lot of them but they could probably break his shields like Narcissus. I doubt Magneto can take down the whole DBU at once though due to the large amount of numbers.


----------



## iFructis (Nov 9, 2009)

Magneto doesnt stand a chance, inf act, nobody stand a chance against DBZ characters


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 9, 2009)

^I disargee since I can a new a good amount of fictional characters that would stand a good chance against DBZGT characters.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 9, 2009)

iFructis said:


> Magneto doesnt stand a chance, inf act, nobody stand a chance against DBZ characters



You're not very intelligent, are you? 

Actually, I don't even know why I bothered to ask that question.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 9, 2009)

iFructis said:


> Magneto doesnt stand a chance, inf act, nobody stand a chance against DBZ characters



was this joke post?

did you not see the feats listed by myself..Narc and others in the thread?

what the heck can buu even do to this man?

well besides dropping dead i mean


----------



## Judas (Nov 9, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> was this joke post?
> 
> did you not see the feats listed by myself..Narc and others in the thread?
> 
> ...



Play dead?


----------



## tdultima (Nov 9, 2009)

Anime Buu galaxy busts at 1:22.

[YOUTUBE]2unWbFsxX2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 9, 2009)

Buu destroying a bunch of galaxies is a dub line and just mess up info from old fansites like Planet Namke.


----------



## chulance (Nov 9, 2009)

Ifructis are you okay? Please tell me No.

Also yeah that's a non cannon feat.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 9, 2009)

tdultima said:


> Anime Buu galaxy busts at 1:22.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2unWbFsxX2w[/YOUTUBE]



That's a dub line and isn't canon.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Nov 9, 2009)

tdultima said:


> Anime Buu galaxy busts at 1:22.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2unWbFsxX2w[/YOUTUBE]



and then you realize that Amine is non canon


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 9, 2009)

That sceen pretty much had was done in a fast rate in a manner we aren't aware of in an unspecified time frame and we had no idea how it start or how it happen?


----------



## Judas (Nov 9, 2009)

tdultima said:


> Anime Buu galaxy busts at 1:22.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2unWbFsxX2w[/YOUTUBE]



I thought anime wasn't canon in these discussions.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 9, 2009)

AeroBlitz1316 said:


> I thought anime wasn't canon in these discussions.



It's not, but some people don't care and will post anime scans anyways.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 9, 2009)

Anime feats are only unless the TC said so. Since it was not mention then this is the Manga version of Buu since the Manga is canon.


----------



## Judas (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay, thanks for telling me.


----------



## tdultima (Nov 10, 2009)

If the anime is not canon how come Akira Toriyama's name is in the writing credits?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Nov 10, 2009)

tdultima said:


> If the anime is not canon how come Akira Toriyama's name is in the writing credits?



because this is the OBD


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 10, 2009)

tdultima said:


> If the anime is not canon how come Akira Toriyama's name is in the writing credits?



Stop trolling. The manga is the original creation by Toriyama, and thus is the canon source. The anime was merely based on his manga and it's still non-canon.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 10, 2009)

> Series Writing credits
> John Burgmeier   (1 episode, 1996)
> Chris Forbis   (1 episode, 1996)
> Christopher Neel   (1 episode, 1996)
> ...



See that? Means not all episodes so if you can tell us which ones, we'll consider them canon.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 10, 2009)

> Akira Toriyama's name is in the writing credits



Because he is the creator of the series and he gets credit for any part of the series even if he had nothing to do with it.


----------



## pksasuke (Nov 10, 2009)

super buu would win. he would kick magnetos ass.


----------



## pksasuke (Nov 10, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Stop trolling. The manga is the original creation by Toriyama, and thus is the canon source. The anime was merely based on his manga and it's still non-canon.



i am really random


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 10, 2009)

Even if the creator's name is in the credits it could just mean they were on hand for consultation, and they didn't actually have a role in the creation of the anime.

There are only a few instances where the anime can be considered canon:

1. OP defines it to be. OP word is law in whatever threads they make.

2. The anime was created with the manga writer taking more than just a consultation role. One Piece, for example, is extremely faithful to the manga, and Oda's fingerprints are all over the anime.

3. The anime adaptation is so completely different to the manga of the same name (and this applies to comics, movies, TV shows, etc.) that it's considered a separate source of canon. This would apply to Full Metal Alchemist (anime and manga were completely different in plot), Wanted (the movie barely had anything to do with the comic), and the various versions of Superman.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Also being credited as the creator in the credits does not count since AT had nothing to do with the anime other then a few character desings. It's just like H. R. Giger is credited for the original Xenomorph desings in the AVP movies but he had nothing to do with them.

The DBZ anime never counts in threads unless the TC said so.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 10, 2009)

pksasuke said:


> super buu would win. he would kick magnetos ass.



you have no basis to make this claim


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 10, 2009)

Taking it even further, even if that scene was canon (which it isn't), we have no clue how much time it would take Buu to destroy a galaxy. Magneto would have attacked him by the time he tried to charge such an attack.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 10, 2009)

tdultima said:


> If the anime is not canon how come Akira Toriyama's name is in the writing credits?



Copyright reasons, same reasons movies have to put the original authors name in the credits.


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, lots of things to clear up here (on both sides).

When it comes to black holes, the topic is complicated. If the black hole is large enough, Buu could possibly survive past the event horizon, the problem is that he wouldn't be able to get out. You could say he could try to teleport/portal out, the problem with that is that past the event horizon, unless you can move faster than light, time is dilated to such an extent that it is frozen from an outside perspective. So if you take any time at all to escape from the perspective inside the event horizon, from the perspective outside it will take infinite time. The universe would be over by then. Counts as a loss even if it somehow happens.



veget0010 said:


> also buus dimension scream can damage magneto regardless if he has his shield or not



Is there any evidence that the scream can actually damage anything? We've only seen it used to open a dimensional portal. How does that automatically = destructive technique? For all we know it would not affect any physical objects in its path.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Considering how hot lightning can be I doubt it.



I really don't think lightning can kill Buu, unless it's like Saint Seiya lightning or something.



Lucifeller said:


> FYI, gravity is an electromagnetic phenomenon as well



I am fairly sure this is false. Gravity and electromagnetism are separate.

In the very dawn of the universe instants after the Big Bang they were unified, though.



veget0010 said:


> i think he could, how could not a planet buster destroy a solar system



You don't seen to understand the difference and power requirements.

The first problem is destroying the sun. Even if you can destroy the earth, the sun takes around a billion times more energy to destroy.



GBE formula (U = Energy required to destroy it, G = Gravitational Constant, M = mass, r = radius).

Then the problem is destroying everything else with the same attack, this runs into the problem of the inverse-square law. In 3-dimensional space, in order for an omnidirectional influence (such as an explosion) to effect things twice as far away, it needs 4 times as much power. For example, for a blast starting at the center of the earth to destroy both the earth and the moon in one blast, it needs to be 960 times as powerful as just destroying the earth. And the moon is relatively close to the earth. To destroy everything all the way to Neptune (the minimum distance to count as the entire solar system), the energy requirements are exponentially greater.



Tranquil Fury said:


> There are X-men who could solo DBZ characters, your point is what? Magneto is either Depowered or victim to CIS/PIS. Comics have had many different writers and Magneto is no exception. Stop complaining about DB/DBZ characters loosing.



You're forgetting that usually he isn't trying to kill them since he has more complicated motives, also.



Emperor Joker said:


> There's really nothing backing up the exploding suns comment, so that's a moot point, however he did apparently stalemate Galactus offscreen.



Yeah, Spidey isn't the most reliable guy, he is basically a fanboy of his favorite heroes, like Captain America who he thinks can take the Hulk.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> he's withstood Classic Shiar imperial navy vessels firing all out on him (before joss whedon rectonned their power tech..that cunt)



I have not heard of this. Elaborate, please.

Also as for the anime/manga bit, Toriyama did a few character designs for the anime fillers. That's it. Interviews confirmed that he was often surprised by the direction the anime writers took it. Also unlike many other parts the galaxy thing is directly contradicted by the manga, where Kaioshin says Buu only destroyed several hundred planets over a matter of years.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 11, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I am fairly sure this is false. Gravity and electromagnetism are separate.
> 
> In the very dawn of the universe instants after the Big Bang they were unified, though.



Magneto is said to be a living Unified Field Theory, which could explain why he is capable of manipulating gravity (because he has the feat).


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Nov 11, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I have not heard of this. Elaborate, please.
> 
> .



back in the day the Shiar used to be pretty high end sci fi  dudes used to be comparable to the time lords


then 'round late nineties they got tuned down massively i mean massively 

any ways back in the day Eric once or twice survived a few full powered broad sides..from one of their cruisers even punked out a battle group 

the same that..had a few panels previous leveled a planet..to peices


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 11, 2009)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> back in the day the Shiar used to be pretty high end sci fi  dudes used to be comparable to the time lords
> 
> 
> then 'round late nineties they got tuned down massively i mean massively
> ...



It's changed back. Current Shi'ar warbirds are capable of shattering planets, as shown during the War of Kings when they attacked Kree space.


----------



## MisterShin (Mar 13, 2010)

Super Buu (Gotenks, Piccolo) absorbed wins.

Ghost Kamekaze, Change Beam, Absorbsion for the win.

What has Magneto got that can stop a Magical Being, that slaps real-world logic in the face.


----------



## Shagari (Mar 13, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> Super Buu (Gotenks, Piccolo) absorbed wins.
> 
> Ghost Kamekaze, Change Beam, Absorbsion for the win.
> 
> What has Magneto got that can stop a Magical Being, that slaps real-world logic in the face.



That's pretty much what I would say although Magneto still has the black hole and Force Field thing going on. I can still imagine Magneto becoming a piece of chocolate in no time.  That = Super Buu ftw!


----------



## Omnirix (Mar 13, 2010)

Why the heck did u two bumped this thread that had died 5 months ago? And if you read all six pages of this thread, your points had already been addressed and debunked.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Mar 13, 2010)

Why was this bump? I think Magneto would with a BFR, other then that I doubt he can win.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 13, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> Super Buu (Gotenks, Piccolo) absorbed wins.
> 
> Ghost Kamekaze, Change Beam, Absorbsion for the win.
> 
> What has Magneto got that can stop a Magical Being, that slaps real-world logic in the face.



Try reading through the thread before posting.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Mar 13, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> Super Buu (Gotenks, Piccolo) absorbed wins.
> 
> Ghost Kamekaze, Change Beam, Absorbsion for the win.
> 
> What has Magneto got that can stop a Magical Being, that slaps real-world logic in the face.



LOL whyd you necro. I would have agreed with you 5 months ago, but now its obvious Magneto would stomp. Don't worry you will learn soon enough as well.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 13, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> Super Buu (Gotenks, Piccolo) absorbed wins.
> 
> Ghost Kamekaze, Change Beam, Absorbsion for the win.
> 
> What has Magneto got that can stop a Magical Being, that slaps real-world logic in the face.



Why in god's name did you necro this? did you even read through the thread before posting this?


----------



## Knight (Mar 13, 2010)

Who bumped this travesty!?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 13, 2010)

Who bumped this transvestite?


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 13, 2010)

Somebody bumping a trans?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 13, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> Super Buu (Gotenks, Piccolo) absorbed wins.



bullshit buu chi gets turned into another form of energy thats useless

or Magneto takes complete control of him through his chi and has him teleport into a star

or he opens a wormhole in buus guts bfring his pink ass into a star


MisterShin said:


> Ghost Kamekaze, Change Beam, Absorbsion for the win.



shields withstand kamekaze and the guys attacks his transmutation attacks wont work on a guy who can fucking stop himself from being converted into energy and reconstruct his body back into flesh 


MisterShin said:


> What has Magneto got that can stop a Magical Being, that slaps real-world logic in the face.



well lets see here...a track record making magical super humans well beyond buu his bitch the ability to fuck with almost all forms of energy thrown at him save a few 

the ability to convert buu's powers into another source of energy and the ability to turn him into a puppet via that..the ability to erect barriers that are potent enough to withstand buus attacks and would not fail in enough time for buu to keep himself from being killed

BFR and so on



Shagari said:


> That's pretty much what I would say although Magneto still has the black hole and Force Field thing going on. I can still imagine Magneto becoming a piece of chocolate in no time.  That = Super Buu ftw!



magneto does not have black holes..he can potentially bfr him into a black hole or sun or do a number of other things though

and you really need to do more research man



hadomaru said:


> Who bumped this transvestite?


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2010)

R-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-RAPE!!!!!


----------



## MisterShin (Apr 5, 2010)

Buu blows up Magneto
Wormholes Magneto
Absorbs Magneto
Crushes Magneto with Fists
Multi-Planetbusts Magneto
Speedblitz Magneto
Buu regenerates from near nothingness, if he is turned to gas particles he comes right back.
Buu has infinite Ki so, Magneto can try forever to drain Buu but he has an endless supply of stamina.

Super Buu (SSJ3 Gotenks) has FTL reactions. Super Buu (SSJ3 Gotenks) > Kid Buu. 
Kid Buu has FTL reactions noticing Goku as he is reappearing in teleportation from BEHIND HIM.



Also if Magneto creates a Black Hole what is stopping him from getting sucked inside as well, Magneto is not FTL Speed and cannot teleport.


----------



## Judas (Apr 5, 2010)

Why in God's name did you necro this thread *again?!*

Read through the damn thread.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 5, 2010)

MisterShin said:


> Buu blows up Magneto
> Wormholes Magneto



do you have problems? or where you just..in a trolling mood when you typed this? seriously lemme know...because i don't want to accidentally bash a retard



MisterShin said:


> Absorbs Magneto



so you have no idea what your talking about right?




MisterShin said:


> Crushes Magneto with Fists



before or after they splatter on his shields?




MisterShin said:


> Multi-Planetbusts Magneto



buu's attacks being energy..have zero effect are absorbed and redirected by eric who then takes complete control of his chi and destroys buu from the inside out



MisterShin said:


> Speedblitz Magneto


bullshit no dbz character is faster then..magneto 



MisterShin said:


> Buu regenerates from near nothingness, if he is turned to gas particles he comes right back.



those particles find themselves inside a black hole...buu is fucking dead



MisterShin said:


> Buu has infinite Ki so, Magneto can try forever to drain Buu but he has an endless supply of stamina.



and as long as he uses energy to attack magneto so does magneto..to make matters worse..Eric can take control of the hulk energies..and nearly kill him..surfer style..

buu's fucked 



MisterShin said:


> Super Buu (SSJ3 Gotenks) has FTL reactions. Super Buu (SSJ3 Gotenks) > Kid Buu.





MisterShin said:


> you are now completely lying out of your ass
> Kid Buu has FTL reactions noticing Goku as he is reappearing in teleportation from BEHIND HIM.



that is not ftl...your bullshitting...no character in dbz breaks lightspeed


MisterShin said:


> Also if Magneto creates a Black Hole what is stopping him from getting sucked inside as well, Magneto is not FTL Speed and cannot teleport.



so not only do you necro a fucking old thread but you do so..lying twisting facts and showing a total ignorance of magnetos capabilities

really? fucking really?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 5, 2010)

I like how the people who ask why someone bumped said thread when they in turn bump it themselves


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2010)

This is just terrible.


----------



## Judas (Apr 5, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I like how the people who ask why someone bumped said thread when they in turn bump it themselves



The thread was at the top of the list when I posted, so...


----------



## Envy (Apr 5, 2010)

i'm not going to read five pages, but the OP sounds, and posts, a lot like T-Pein. 

absorv? the cookie monster? k


----------



## Level7N00b (Apr 5, 2010)

Nah, T-Pein wasn't around back then, I don't think.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Apr 5, 2010)

Envy said:


> i'm not going to read five pages, but the OP sounds, and posts, a lot like T-Pein.
> 
> absorv? the cookie monster? k



Unless T-Pein is this guy's dupe, that isn't possible.
This thread was made before T-Pein was in the OBD.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 5, 2010)

What the hell? This transvestite was necroed again? and i'm posting in it?


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 5, 2010)

What's funny is that this is even more of a stomp now due to Mags' new feat.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 5, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> What's funny is that this is even more of a stomp now due to Mags' new feat.



range is absolutely broken...and speed feat too?

although..and it may hae been a what if but I seem to remember seeing a scan from 81 or maybe the seventies over on cbr

where eric hurled a moon from another solar system onto a planet...to kill everything in it never saw the scan again though


----------



## Diskyr (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 6, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> What's funny is that this is even more of a stomp now due to Mags' new feat.



New feats do you speak of ?


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 6, 2010)

I haven't actually seen it yet, but from what I heard Magneto was able to stop planet busting missiles or something like that, and he only got a nosebleed.

But don't take my word for that. I'll let Mike or Emperor Joker clarify.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 6, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> New feats do you speak of ?



that gigantic ftl planet busting bullet...that kytty fused too?

yeah he just lured that shit towards earth...from a cross god knows how many light years or something..then stopped it i think


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 6, 2010)

So Magento is now at high Herald's level now?


----------



## Diskyr (Apr 6, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> So Magento is now at high Herald's level now?



By the looks of these posts, yea, sure seems like it


----------



## Havoc (Apr 6, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> So Magento is now at high Herald's level now?


Not Thor/SS level.


----------



## keikokusama (Apr 6, 2010)

Even Freeza 1st form Could kill him with power scaling, speed blitz or blast, or Sends out Ginyu. Super buu will turn him to chocolate, End of Fight Done


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 6, 2010)

keikokusama said:


> Even Freeza 1st form Could kill him with power scaling, speed blitz or blast, or Sends out Ginyu. Super buu will turn him to chocolate, End of Fight Done



Try reading through the thread before posting.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 6, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Try reading through the thread thinking before posting.



Fixed that for you.

Seriously, mods need to lock this shit.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 6, 2010)

keikokusama said:


> Even Freeza 1st form Could kill him with power scaling, speed blitz or blast, or Sends out Ginyu. Super buu will turn him to chocolate, End of Fight Done



Oh gee look a post by someone who hasn't even bothered to read the entire thread...let alone the recent issues of X-Men where Magneto's range goes from Planetary to Light Years. 

Try actually thinking before you post, all i've seen out of you is pointless bias.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 6, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> So Magento is now at high Herald's level now?



jeez dude do you have any idea what high herald level is? "resurects dead solar systems....warps time over a limited area" and such like?

no..magneto is not high herald level....

he's always been a gl/herald lite always will be it's just now..he may actually be comperable to the low tiers/mid tiers of that rank



keikokusama said:


> Even Freeza 1st form Could kill him with power scaling,



why are you using shitty evidence like powerscaling as opposed to feats...no freiza can;t do shit to him



keikokusama said:


> speed blitz or blast,



no character is dbz is faster then eric 



keikokusama said:


> or Sends out Ginyu.



what the hell is that gonna do? that's like sending out a duckling to deal with a hungry Orca...

he sends out ginyu and ginyu tries to steal his mnd..only to encounter will power greater then anything he has ever known plus formidable telepathic power...and either ends up with his mind obliterated or magneto decides to be a real dick takes control of his body through his energies and sends him flying like an flt bullet through freizas face 



keikokusama said:


> Super buu will turn him to chocolate, End of Fight Done



are you trolling or posting do you have any concept of what magneto shield is..and what it can prevent?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 6, 2010)

> jeez dude do you have any idea what high herald level is? "resurects dead solar systems....warps time over a limited area" and such like?
> 
> no..magneto is not high herald level....



High herald characters are around casual planet and star brusting level the last time check. IIRC SS only destroy a solar system by absorbing a star?


----------



## Level7N00b (Apr 6, 2010)

Lol at the idea of Frieza killing Magneto.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 6, 2010)

Hellspawn28 said:


> High herald characters are around casual planet and star brusting level the last time check.



they cna do other things then just destructive feats..but if according to you "their only at star busting levle" why did you just say magneto reaches them?

i mean via wormholes blackholes and fucking with its em fields..magneot could in theory star bust...but it would likely take years...of effort

where as a high end herald can do it easily



Hellspawn28 said:


> IIRC SS only destroy a solar system by absorbing a star?



yes because it;s smart to use feats mentioned on mfg as the top end limiters of characters?

Surfuer I believe solar system busted on his own....lord knows he ripped a black hole into the universe...he can certainly star bust that being...easier
why are you using something you learned from mfg?


----------



## Havoc (Apr 6, 2010)

Magneto is about Firelord level.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 6, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I like how the people who ask why someone bumped said thread when they in turn bump it themselves



I know, right?


----------



## Archreaper93 (Apr 6, 2010)

keikokusama said:


> Even Freeza 1st form Could kill him with power scaling, speed blitz or blast, or Sends out Ginyu. Super buu will turn him to chocolate, End of Fight Done


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 6, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Magneto is about Firelord level.



damn that's higher then I woulda pegged him


----------



## Diskyr (Apr 6, 2010)

Captain Universe Spiderman's blasts deflect off of Magneto
s shields like nothings.

Oreades


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 6, 2010)

You know, i actually thought this thread was closed a month ago...


----------



## punkrocklee (Apr 10, 2010)

the energy needed to destroy buu is ludicrisios(spelling?)


----------



## Wade (Apr 10, 2010)

keikokusama said:


> Even Freeza 1st form Could kill him with power scaling, speed blitz or blast, or Sends out Ginyu. Super buu will turn him to chocolate, End of Fight Done





You're right my son.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 10, 2010)

punkrocklee said:


> the energy needed to destroy buu is ludicrisios(spelling?)



and the energy needed to pull a planet busting bullet from Lightyears away to you is much much more...guess what Magneto just did recently.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2010)

Magneto's recent feat as a depowered man was capturing a single giant, metropolis wide planet busting bullet, from many many light years away, and pull it back to earth in a matter of... a day or two?


Yes, that is likely to beat just about any one under herald level you might find


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 10, 2010)

Wade, your trolling is just boring. Stop making a fool of yourself.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 10, 2010)

Wade said:


> Yes             .



posting retardation and not evidence,,,i see


----------



## Shagari (Apr 11, 2010)

punkrocklee said:


> the energy needed to destroy buu is ludicrisios(spelling?)



Well if a solar system buster might be able to vape in the manga.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 11, 2010)

Shagari said:


> Well if a solar system buster might be able to vape in the manga.



Cell's statement was a hyperbole though. Nobody in Dragonball has ever shown the power or energy output needed to destroy the entire solar system in one go.


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 12, 2010)

Just saying, Magneto manipulating anyone through their blood is weird since the Iron in humans blood isn't really ferromagnetic anymore.

It's pretty much like Hulk thunderclapping in space.

Also, Buu IS herald level.


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 12, 2010)

Aokiji said:


> Just saying, Magneto manipulating anyone through their blood is weird since the Iron in humans blood isn't really ferromagnetic anymore.
> 
> It's pretty much like Hulk thunderclapping in space.
> 
> Also, Buu IS herald level.



Magneto has use his magnetic powers to create diamagnetism, allowing him to control non-ferromagnetic objects.


----------

